
Ask HN: Showcasing side projects on resume - _spoonman
For the past decade I&#x27;ve been a database administrator. Last year we got word that in a few years our datacenter will close (I&#x27;m a US Gov&#x27;t contractor), so I&#x27;ve picked up some additional skills like python, javascript, node.js, etc.  I work with AWS for the contract and utilize it for some web applications I&#x27;ve written.<p>How can I showcase that on a resume?
======
lollipop25
> How can I showcase that on a resume?

In the resume, order them by most awesome first. Don't bother putting the
broken ones in. If possible, and if they are open source, put the source code
on github. Put up an online demo, or link them to the real thing. Then put
both repo and demo links in the resume, along with a 2-3 sentence summary of
what the app does. Don't run around the bush, get straight to the point of the
app.

~~~
_spoonman
Awesome advice. Thank you for it, lollipop25

------
codegeek
Create a "RELEVANT PROJECTS" section and add them in there. If someone asks,
you can say "These are the projects that I develop on my own time for learning
purposes". It can never hurt.

~~~
_spoonman
Thanks, codegeek

~~~
codegeek
np. Most importantly, always tailor your Resume to match against specific job
requirements if you know in advance. For example, if your side project is more
relevant for the position you are applying for, stress on it a bit more. Of
course, don't exaggerate or lie but the point is that a Good Resume is your
door to getting that interview and that's it. So you need to convince the
person looking at your Resume that you are worthy of an interview. Obviously,
the more they can relate with what is on your Resume, higher the chance for
you to get an interview.

------
yarper
I've got a github - I put maybe a paragraph under a personal profile running
through the things I'm working on and what they all do (briefly mentioning the
stack they use).

It seems to work ok and good employers will take a look at your github, if you
do pass through to an interview it's something they can easily talk to you
about.

I realise a lot of the things you'll have worked on you probably can't
release. I'd still mention them for the same reason (talking points). I like
to make sure people have a few conversation starters to talk to me about to
break the ice, and it usually leads on to you selling yourself better.

------
apryldelancey
Agree with codegeek and would add to assure you don't sound like you can do
everything. When I see a resume that has a variety of skills I don't think
versatility, I think, "what do I call this person for". Don't be a jack-of-
all-trades because then you're a master of none.

~~~
_spoonman
Thanks for your time. I'm going to write some web apps, contribute to the
company's github and see where that takes me.

~~~
yarper
One trap I've fallen into in the past doing this is trying to make the
"perfect" github. It could easily become a full time job - you really need a
few goals you want to meet and to reassess them regularly

~~~
_spoonman
That's excellent advice - I did some soul searching after reading this and
wrote down some concrete goals I want to accomplish before applying for the
position I have in mind.

Thank you, yarper.

~~~
apryldelancey
Best of luck to you, concrete goals are a great start.

